
Brain scans of 9 to 11-year-olds predict aggressive, antisocial behavior - laurex
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-brain-scans-year-olds-clues.html
======
ggm
It's precrime! like dyslexia, predictive behaviour has risks of encouraging
the thing it seeks to identify.

I'm not saying there is nothing here: I am saying the ethical positions here
are going to be really complex.

